# Is it safe to use Nailtiques while pregnant or any other protein base coat?



## Citlalli88 (May 26, 2011)

Before I was pregnant I was using Nailtiques Formula 2 as base coat and top coat. It is truly the best thing ever. I used to have weak paper thin, short nails and Nailtiques helped me grow my nails long and strong. When I found out I was 4 pregnant I stopped using it since it contains formaldehyde. I am now 19 weeks pregnant (second trimester) and the effect of nailtiques is wearing off. Can anyone recommend a protein nail polish that is just as good as nailtiques and is safe to use while pregnant?


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Jun 7, 2011)

First of all, congrats on your pregnancy!

While I don't have the answer to your question, as I've never looked into protein based treatments for nails, I'm sure one of the members here can help you! 

Here's a "bump" to your question!


----------

